# Scarborough Saturday Morning 09 Feb



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

The possibility exists, that I may be fishing at Scarborough in the morning. With luck, ready to put in the water a bit before sunrise. I will be trolling HBs as usual, with no particular target fish......'ceptin it needs to be ten kilos at the very least, and not a stingray. This will be my first trip for the year, and really just getting out there is the main mission!

Putting in at the beach near the park close to town centre, and the Scarborough Hotel. EDIT:::Wind Permitting! :?

Cheers all Andybear


----------

